# cheap way to "finish" wall in garage



## cmjmed

I have a single outside wall in my garage that I am trying to finish on the inside. I have already installed insulation. The other two walls were finished by the builder with sheetrock. Since this area is used mainly for a catch all or game  room it certainly doesn't have to be perfect. I would like to know what is the less expensive way to give a "finished" look to that wall (do not want to hire someone to do sheetrock). I was thinking pressed board or MDF or something of that nature. Also have to do the area above the garage door. I also put insullation on the door. Looks kinda dumb but I think it is keeping it warmer in there. Will hang some sort of covering over that maybe. HELP....


----------



## inspectorD

Welcome aboard.
I would do Sheetrock. 
Try this link for a do it yourself, anyone here will tell you it's worth your time to learn. And easy to do.
http://hwtv.jlconline.com/default.asp?bcpid=1184514373&bclid=1184468643&bctid=1184542811 
This will be the least expensive for you to do yourself.
Or, Compare other 1/2 inch materials at the lumberyard for prices. Stay away from 1/4 inch paneling in a garage. The fluctuations of temperature over time warps it , and this really looks bad.

Good luck.


----------



## travelover

I'd second the sheet rock idea, as you can't find a less expensive material. If you really don't want to tape it, just leave the open seams. It will still look better than open studs.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

inspectorD said:


> Welcome aboard.
> I would do Sheetrock.
> Try this link for a do it yourself, anyone here will tell you it's worth your time to learn. And easy to do.
> JLC Site Solutions offers online videos demonstrating professional building techniques for drywall, tile, framing and finish carpentry
> This will be the least expensive for you to do yourself.
> Or, Compare other 1/2 inch materials at the lumberyard for prices. Stay away from 1/4 inch paneling in a garage. The fluctuations of temperature over time warps it , and this really looks bad.
> 
> Good luck.


 Totaly,Totaly agree


----------



## Jaybird VuCE

I too vote for sheetrock.  It is inexpensive and easy to install.  You should also think about a vapor barrier.


----------



## East_Texas

Agree that sheetrock is the least expensive, but in my garage I am always hanging things on the walls and I find that 1/2" plywood lasts a lot longer. As far as looks, if you are carefull with the seams when you hang it and then put on a good coat of paint, it matches the rest of the garage pretty good.


----------



## Quattro

+1 for plywood...a lot handier in a garage than drywall!


----------



## SPISurfer

Inspector D
Thanks for posting the dry wall link.  I needed to review mudding and sanding.  Now that we've been at this a while, we've picked up on a few tricks we which we over looked before starting.  We're still putting off applying the metal bead.  Do you have any links that show how to install and mud it?


----------



## inspectorD

If you "google" Install metal corner bead" you get all kinds of answers. Here is one.Install Drywall Bullnose Corner Bead
There are different products out there, but this covers a few options. 
I always do the screw in method. I never have any delamination or cracks.
Good luck.


----------



## SPISurfer

No more excuses.  I found the answer on this site.  I'm finally applying the metal beading.  I'm make straight cuts instead of mitered as suggested.  Hope I can mud and feather this out correctly.  We're going for super flat walls with angular corners.


----------



## cibula11

I would do drywall unless you have a garage like mine.  It is detached from the house and does get some water in during heavy rains.  I opted for 7/16" MDX.  I don't have to worry about finding studs when I hang certain items which makes it nice.  Think of a garage drywall job as good practice.  It's a garage.  If you really want it to look nice hang it yourself and then have someone else come in and mud/tape.  That won't be "cheap" however.


----------



## GBR

Whatever you do, paint it with a quality primer and top-coat. Especially the house wall, as the water on your vehicle is warmed, goes air-borne, and heads for that warm wall.
 Be safe, GBR


----------

